# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Ordeix

## oskiper

Buenas a todos, tuve el agrado de hacerle una nota a Juan Ordeix, ya publiqué la primera parte que la pueden encontrar en el Blog.

http://blogdemagia.com/2008/09/26/ju...o-de-la-mente/

----------


## AHC

Oskiper, FELICTACIONES !!!!....espero la segunda parte pronto.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## oskiper

Gracias, la segunda parte la publico la semana pasada... Semana que será fatídica por los resultados de las finales del concurso de videos

----------

